# Buck opinions part 2



## chelsboers (Mar 25, 2010)

Okay I want to your opinions again. I think this is the buck we are going to buy. He has really good genetics but I want your opinions. He is 1x1 teated and no split in his scrotum. He is almost 4 months









Both red bucks are for sale but I like the one on the right more


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

4 months? he's huge!
Check his bite, he sure looks good to me.


----------



## chelsboers (Mar 25, 2010)

Breeder said his bite was good. I thought he was almost 4 months but he turned 4 months a couple days ago


----------



## Maggie (Nov 5, 2010)

I like him!! He looks really meaty with nice bone.


----------



## Delilah (Jan 6, 2013)

I don't know much about Boers but he looks really nice, shiny to so that's a good thing!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

You know if you don't want him you can always send him to me!  lol That being said, I think he's a gorgeous young buck! If he's got a good bite, clean teats, and good level back, I'd snatch him up if it were me and the price was where I needed it to be!


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Feb 28, 2011)

He looks nice, It that his dad in the background on that last picture? His hornset is a little tight looking, you can get a metal file and file on the inside of his horns when you do his feet to help with that. His sire's horn set looks close, if that is him. put your hands on the loins of both of those for sale and consider going with the one that feels the fullest in the loin. I do think from the photo I like the one you picked a little better, he looks a little deeper in the chest floor on the pictures. But I am thinking the other one has a better horn set. Not that hornset puts meat on an animal, but it is very genetic and will affect them by the time they are 4 or 5 years old if it is too close to their necks.
I really like him a lot.


----------



## chelsboers (Mar 25, 2010)

20kidsonhill said:


> He looks nice, It that his dad in the background on that last picture? His hornset is a little tight looking, you can get a metal file and file on the inside of his horns when you do his feet to help with that. His sire's horn set looks close, if that is him. put your hands on the loins of both of those for sale and consider going with the one that feels the fullest in the loin. I do think from the photo I like the one you picked a little better, he looks a little deeper in the chest floor on the pictures. But I am thinking the other one has a better horn set. Not that hornset puts meat on an animal, but it is very genetic and will affect them by the time they are 4 or 5 years old if it is too close to their necks.
> I really like him a lot.


None of the bucks behind him are his dad, I think those are yearling bucks she has for sale. We are in Kansas and he's so it's a long drive but I think he's worth it. I did find a transportation guy that will bring him to me for only 350, so I could do that also.


----------



## fd123 (May 29, 2012)

I love him!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

By George, I think you found him~!!  He is Awesome, see, I told you to wait and get what you really wanted, he is a winner. looks strong all around 

My opinion is get him.


----------



## chelsboers (Mar 25, 2010)

He is priced cheaper than the dapples but is farther away. I'm more comfortable about his breeding also since the other ones seemed like they might be too closely related to mine. I can't wait to see this one in person


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I love that you are getting a nice buck


----------



## chelsboers (Mar 25, 2010)

toth boer goats said:


> I love that you are getting a nice buck


Me too! Definitely worth holding out for.


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

I agree! Get him or I will haha... and I.don't usually care for red Boers! 

But really, he's nice. I'd travel further for quality... its worth it in the long run!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

When are you going to see him? Better hurry, this one is a good one.


----------



## chelsboers (Mar 25, 2010)

The transporter is going mid March. She has to contact be back about what the deposit and when we can pick him up if we go ourselves


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Sounds great ~! You must be so excited, I'd be going crazy waiting on that buck.


----------



## chelsboers (Mar 25, 2010)

I mailed the deposit. I can't wait! His mom is a flush sister to Bon Joli/Lazy S-T Sir Spotsalot and his sire is sired by Bon Joli/Lazy S-T Copperhead, so he actually has lots of reds and spots in his pedigree.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

That is so Awesome  I am so happy for you~!


----------



## Maggie (Nov 5, 2010)

Congrats! Can't wait to see more pics when you get him home! I do like him a lot better than the dappled bucks you were looking at.


----------



## clearwtrbeach (May 10, 2012)

I too like the one you chose/ or were leaning toward. I think he has more muscling and an overall more masculine look. You mentioned teeth, teats and bite are good, he looks to be wider in the chest too.


----------

